# M12 sub compact band saw.



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a big repipe next Friday and I bought this band saw. I will have to let you know how it works. I'm sure it's gonna beat the heck out of a sawzall for taking that old galvanized down. I hate cutting it with a sawzall, all the vibrations on old pipe sometimes causes a leak I. The piping you aren't replacing. I've never had it happen but, I can just see it causing a leak in a riser in a wall or something. 

In any case, I'll let you guys know how well it works when I put it through its paces.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

What's the biggest pipe that saw will cut?





Paul


----------



## jpplumbing (Nov 14, 2008)

I think it will only cut up to 1-5/8". I remember it was to small thats why i didnt bother getting it


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

1-1/4 steel or 1-1/2 copper max. 

I've been using mine for about two months now...you're going to be pleased, RW :yes:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I know it does 15/8 strut. Big enough for me. I have a regular one for the big stuff.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> I know it does 15/8 strut. Big enough for me. I have a regular one for the big stuff.


Yep...cuts uni-strut like butter with about an 1/8" capacity to spare :yes:

The things I like the best about it is that it's cordless, light as a feather, and is a one-hand tool.

That reminds me...time to order more blades.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

How long do the blades last?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> How long do the blades last?


I'm not sure. I've only had mine about two months and have probably made less than 100 cuts. It's still sharp and cutting real well, but I am beginning to like the thing so much I don't want it out of commission when the blade does get dull.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Got my band saw today. Man this thing is sweet. Small and still powerful. Well balanced for one handed use.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Update: I used this bandsaw for the first time today on a major repipe job. It has already made me the 200 bucks I spent on it. I was worried it wouldn't get into the tight spots. I was able to get the entire mess of pipe down with just the band saw. If you cut down old galvanized on a repipe or something, it's worth it,


----------

